

Evan Davis meets Warren Buffett (on TV tonight, UK only) - ErrantX
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00nn7vs

======
ErrantX
Should be an interesting interview! Evan davies is a pretty solid presenter.

But, yeh, UK only - unless there is a way to get BBC2 overseas :D

